# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Πρόβλημα με αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας

## ktistis

Παιδιά έχω το εξής πρόβλημα.Έχω τρεία ζευγάρια καρδερίνες οι οποίες κανουν αυγά τα κλοσούν βγάινουν πουλακια κανονικά αλλα δεν τα ταιζουν και πεθαίνουν από την πείνα.Αυτό που θέλω από εσάς είναι να μου πείτε κυρίως αυτοί που ασχολείστε με την αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας τι βαζετε στις καρδερίνες σας να ταισουν τα μικρά τους...Φιλικα

----------


## xarhs

πρεπει με καποιο τροπο γρηγορη να μας δειξεις οτι πουλια ειναι εκτροφης...... εχουν δαχτυλιδια τα πουλια τα εχεις σε φωτο?

διαβασε αρχικα εδω *Εφαρμογή παραμάνας (κανάρας) σε αυγά καρδερίνας.(και ίσως αντίστροφα)*

περι διατροφης αν εχεις εκτροφης θα σε ενημερωσουν τα παιδια

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε Χάρη το πρόβλημα θέλει να βρει ο άνθρωπος.

Δεν είναι και τόσο απλο αυτό που ρωτάει.

1.000 λόγοι υπάρχουν.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θα πρέπει Γρηγόρη να μας πεις τι τρώνε οι καρδερίνες σου...αν είναι εκτροφής...τι συμπεριφορά εχουν...σε τι κλούβες τι έχεις...αν είναι χωρισμένα τα ζευγάρια.

Κοίταξες ποτέ τους νεοσσούς όταν γεννηθηκαν για μαυρη τελεία ?

Σε ποια μέρα πεθαίνουν οι νεοσσοι ?

----------


## ktistis

Παιδειά τα πουλειά είναι εκτροφής τα έχω σε ζευγαρώστρες.Δύο φορές κατάφερα να βγαλω δύο πουλιά με παραμάνες.Η διατροφή του περιέχει μείγμα σπόρων για καναρίνια ,μαρούλι,αυγο κοτας και αυγό ορτυκιού.Συνήθως πεθαίνουν την μεθεπόμενη μέρα που βγαίνουν από το αυγό

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Παιδειά τα πουλειά είναι εκτροφής τα έχω σε ζευγαρώστρες.Δύο φορές κατάφερα να βγαλω δύο πουλιά με παραμάνες.Η διατροφή του περιέχει μείγμα σπόρων για καναρίνια ,μαρούλι,αυγο κοτας και αυγό ορτυκιού.Συνήθως πεθαίνουν την μεθεπόμενη μέρα που βγαίνουν από το αυγό


Διαστάσεις ζευγαρώστρας ?

Τους νεοσσούς τους κοίταξες ποτε όταν γεννηθηκαν για μαυρη τελεία ?

----------


## jk21

τα αυγα που αναφερεις ,τα τρωνε εκτος των ημερων αυτων που υπηρχαν νεοσσοι για να ταιστουν;  σε τι βαθμο αποδοχης; 

οταν ειχαν νεοσσους  , ειχες δει να ταιζουν αυγο και παρολα αυτα να πεθαινανε; 

περι μαυρης τελειας ρωτησε ο Βασιλης 

να σου επισημανω επισης ,οτι αν τα πουλια δεν ειναι εκτροφης (δεν λεμε απαραιτητα για τα δικα σου ) το πιθανοτερο ειναι ,να μην θελουν να μεγαλωσουν μικρα στην αιχμαλωσια .Ειναι ευκολο να βιασει ( ή να γινει και εκουσια ) καποιος φυλακισμενος μια φυλακισμενη και να την αφησει εγκυο ,ειναι δυσκολο πολυ ομως ,να αποδεχθουν το να μεγαλωσουν ενα παιδι μεσα στη φυλακη .Τα πουλια εκτροφης ,δημιουργηθηκανε απο χαρακτηρες τετοιων πουλιων ,εξαιρεσεις πολυ μικρων ποσοστων ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο σημαντικό είναι την πρώτη μέρα ή την δεύτερη να φταίει ότι δεν ταίστηκαν τα πουλιά αυγό.

Να θυμήσω πως το "SUPER ζευγάρι" τις τέσερις πρώτες μέρες τάιζαν σπόρους....και την πέμπτη μέρα τσάκισαν το αυγό.

----------


## jk21

τσακιζαν σπεσιαλ σπορους ...  οχι μιγμα για καναρινια που λεει ο Γρηγορης ... ειναι αυτο που λεγαμε ,περι πληρους πρωτεινης .

----------


## sarpijk

> να σου επισημανω επισης ,οτι αν τα πουλια δεν ειναι εκτροφης (δεν λεμε απαραιτητα για τα δικα σου ) το πιθανοτερο ειναι *,να μην θελουν να μεγαλωσουν μικρα στην αιχμαλωσια* .Ειναι ευκολο να βιασει ( ή να γινει και εκουσια ) καποιος φυλακισμενος μια φυλακισμενη και να την αφησει εγκυο ,ειναι δυσκολο πολυ ομως ,να αποδεχθουν το να μεγαλωσουν ενα παιδι μεσα στη φυλακη .Τα πουλια εκτροφης ,δημιουργηθηκανε απο χαρακτηρες τετοιων πουλιων ,εξαιρεσεις πολυ μικρων ποσοστων ...


Δημητρη αυτο που στηριζεται? Υπαρχει βιβλιογραφια? Ερευνα?

----------


## jk21

Στο οτι εδω και χρονια (ειδικα στο παρελθον ... τωρα υπαρχει βελτιωση ) εχουν γινει ενα σωρο προσπαθειες με πιασμενα και τα αποτελεσματα οπως ξερεις ,μπροστα στα πουλια που θυσιαστηκαν ,ειναι πενιχρα .Σε πολλες περιπτωσεις μαλιστα ,δεν μιλουσαμε καν για ζευγαρωμα και γεννηση αυγων ,αλλα χτυπηματων  πουλιων στα καγκελα ....

στις περιπτωσεις αυτες ,δεν εξαιρω τα πουλια εκτροφης ,αφου και σε αυτα ,υπαρχουν χαρακτηρες και χαρακτηρες ,αλλα σαφως πολυ περισσοτερα κοινωνικοποιημενα .Ειναι λαθος αυτα που λεω; ξερεις κατι διαφορετικο;

----------


## sarpijk

Αυτο ισχυει μονο στις καρδερινες ? Δλδ αλλα ειδη δεν εχουν θεμα με την αιχμαλωσια και μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους ευκολα? Μπορει ενα πουλι να κανει φωλια, να κλωσσαει, να γενναει και μετα επειδη δε ταιζει να λεμε οτι δεν επιθυμει να μεγαλωσει μικρα σε αιχμαλωσια? Οι πυρρουλες που ειναι κατ 'εξοχην δυσκολα πουλια και κακοι γονεις το κανουν λογω αντιδρασης στην αιχμαλωσια ή λογω ιδιοσυγκρασιας ατομων? Μιλαω φιλικα και ξερω οτι συνηθως μιλας με στοιχεια. Συγνωμη απο το φιλο που βγηκα off αλλα πιαστηκα απο τη φραση σου.

----------


## jk21

Σαφως και δεν μιλαω μονο για καρδερινες ,αλλα για ολα τα πουλια που ζουν στη φυση .Αναμεσα σε αυτα ,αλλα ειναι πιο δεκτικα στο να ζευγαρωσουν και αλλα οχι .Αν ειναι δυσκολο για καρδερινα ,τοτε τι ειναι αν μιλαμε για σπινο και κοκκινολαιμη; συνηθως αναφερομαι στην καρδερινα ,γιατι με αυτο το πουλι ασχολουνται οι περισσοτεροι και γιατι δεν το κρυβω οτι της εχω αδυναμια .Αυτην ,τον κοκκινολαιμη και την καλογριτσα (παπαδιτσα ) καθαρα λογω παιδικων αναμνησεων 

και 

Σαφως δεν ειναι η μονη αιτια που μπορει να πεθανουν μικρα τις πρωτες μερες; ουτε καν η μονη αιτια που μπορει οι γονεις να μην ταιζουν .Αν οι γονεις δουνε στην υγεια των μικρων σφαλματα που εμεις δεν μπορουμε να δουμε και να αντιληφθουμε ,αφηνουν τα μικρα αταιστα .Εμεις μετα ψαχνουμε να δουμε τι φταιει  ...

----------


## koukoulis

Μήπως θα πρέπει να δεις και τη διατροφική προετοιμασία του ζευγαριού πριν τη γέννα; Αν λείπει κάποιο θρεπτικό στοιχείο για παράδειγμα οι νεοσσοί θα μπορούσαν να είναι θνησιγενείς και να μην ζητούν τροφή από τους γονείς. Υπόθεση κάνω φυσικά.

----------


## ktistis

Τι είναι το μαύρο στίγμα?

----------


## lagreco69

Γρηγορη μαυρη τελεια λεγεται, Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση.

----------


## ktistis

Αποκλείω αυτό το ενδεχόμενο αφου δύο από τα πουλιά τα έβαλα σε παραμάνες και τα μεγάλωσαν κανονικα.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι πεθαίνουν από την πείνα
Εσείς που ασχολείστε με την αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας τι τους βάζετε να ταιζουν τα μωρά τους?

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνήθως όταν ταΐζονται από κανάρες, ( και επειδή οι κανάρες ταΐζουν " καλά " ) η μαύρη τελεία καταπολεμείται!
Πάρε για παράδειγμα την περίπτωση του Βασίλη!  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι είναι το μαύρο στίγμα?

----------


## xarhs

για την μαυρη τελεια να προσθεσω και εγω αλλα απο την ''καναρινοπλευρά''....οσα καναρινακια βγηκαν με μαυρη τελεια και ταιζονταν καλα , επεζησαν

----------


## jk21

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ για διευκρινισε .... πουλια ιδιας γεννας ,καποια πεθανανε στους πραγματικους γονεις και καποια στους θετους μεγαλωσανε κανονικα; ή κατι αλλο; 

θελω να περιγραψεις πληρως για φετος ή στο παρελθον ,ποσα ζευγαρια δοκιμασες ,τι αποτελεσματα ειχες και αν ειχες τα πουλια ή ποια απο αυτα ,στους πραγματικους γονιους και ποια στους θετους 

επισης ποτε αρχισες να χρησιμοποιεις θετους και με ποια αφορμη 

και για να μην μιλαμε στον αερα (γιατι αν δεν μιλαμε για πουλια εκτροφης ,ειναι συνηθισμενο να εγκαταλειπουν τα μικρα ) βαλε φωτο εστω ενα ζευγαρι ,με δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εσείς που ασχολείστε με την αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας τι τους βάζετε να ταιζουν τα μωρά τους?


βαζουμε αυτο που ετρωγαν και οι γονεις οταν ηταν μικρα. 
να ρωτησεις τον εκτροφεα που αγορασες τα πουλια σου...................... η να τα αφησεις ελευθερα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

αφου ειναι εκτροφης.....πως να τα αφησει ελευθερα.....δεν θα μπορει να επιβιωσει στην ελευθερια οταν ειναι γεννημα θρεμα κλουβιου...!!!!!! απο οτι εχω ακουσει...(εγω εχω καναρινια....αλλα για ολους τους νεοσσους ισχυει) δεν πρεπει οσο ειναι μικρα τα πουλακια να τους βαζουμε χορταρικα....... !!!!!! μηπως ευθυνεται αυτο το πραμα...αν τους δινεις χορταρικα οσο ειναι μικρα.....???? :winky:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν δεν ειναι εκτροφης??????????????????????????????

----------


## CreCkotiels

μπερδευτικα....!!!!!! :Ashamed0001:  αν δεν ειναι εκτροφης....και τις εχουν αιχμαλοτισει χωρις δευτερη σκεψη τις αφηνουμε ελευθερες....αν ειναι εκτροφης και γεννημενες στο κλουβι της κραταμε και δεν τις αφηνουμε ελευθερεες γτ δεν υπαρχουν πολλες πιθανοτητες ζωης.....!!!!!!!! στην περιπτωση μας το 2 δεν ισχυει....????? το ειπα γτ διαβασα στο τελευταιο μηνυμα σας  κ.Κώστα πως ειπατε "να ρωτησεις τον εκτροφεα που αγορασες τα πουλια σου...................... η να τα αφησεις ελευθερα."...!!!! :Icon Embarassed:  αν κανω λαθος ...και δεν καταλαβα σωστα...συγνωμη....

----------


## antonispahn

> αφου ειναι εκτροφης.....πως να τα αφησει ελευθερα.....δεν θα μπορει να επιβιωσει στην ελευθερια οταν ειναι γεννημα θρεμα κλουβιου...!!!!!! απο οτι εχω ακουσει...(εγω εχω καναρινια....αλλα για ολους τους νεοσσους ισχυει) δεν πρεπει οσο ειναι μικρα τα πουλακια να τους βαζουμε χορταρικα....... !!!!!! μηπως ευθυνεται αυτο το πραμα...αν τους δινεις χορταρικα οσο ειναι μικρα.....????


Marie τι εννοείς; Εγώ στα καναρίνια (στους γονείς δηλαδή) δίνω μπρόκολο, φύλλα "ταραχακου" από την πρώτη  μέρα και όταν τα χωρίζω πάλι συνεχίζω με τα ίδια χωρίς προβλήματα

----------


## xarhs

με τις καρδερινες μαριε με καταλληλη προετοιμασια και εκτροφης να ειναι μπορεις να τις απελευθερωσεις......

----------


## CreCkotiels

....αχχχχ......συγνωμη για ολα...!!!!!δεν το ηξερα για τις καρδερινες...και παλι συγνωμη...!!!Δηλαδη προσαρμοζονται......???αυτο γινεται και με τα καναρινια....??? !!! συγνωμη για τα λαχανικα...απλα μια φορα...εδινα σε γεννες μαρουλι με το που βγηκαν τα πουλακια.....και δεν απεμεινε...ουτε φτερο...... :Ashamed0001:  ::  :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## antonispahn

> ....αχχχχ......συγνωμη για ολα...!!!!!δεν το ηξερα για τις καρδερινες...και παλι συγνωμη...!!!Δηλαδη προσαρμοζονται......???αυτο γινεται και με τα καναρινια....??? !!! συγνωμη για τα λαχανικα...απλα μια φορα...εδινα σε γεννες μαρουλι με το που βγηκαν τα πουλακια.....και δεν απεμεινε...ουτε φτερο......


Mαριε δεν υπαρχει λογος να ζητάς συγγνώμη φιλε, το forum είναι για να ανταλλάσσουμε απόψεις και να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι.Για τα μαρούλια δεν ξέρω μπορεί όντως να πειράζουν δεν πρέπει να είναι πολύ θρεπτικά ούτως η άλλως

----------


## xarhs

Μαριε τα καναρινια δεν μπορουν να ζησουν ελευθερα..... αλλα οι καρδερινες αποτελουν αγρια πτηνα , και οχι κατοικιδια οπως τα καναρινια. δεν χρειαζεται να ζητας συγνωμη

----------


## giorgos_

Χαρη και τα καναρινια αν τα ελευθερωσεις σε μερος οπου μπορουν να επιβιωσουν θα επιβιωσουν.

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο ενα μερος χωρις θηρευτες και με αφνονο φαγητο θα ηταν ενα μερος για να ζησουν.

----------

